# Dosing help.



## Garuf (25 Feb 2008)

Hello,
Currently I'm dosing double EI on my tank and I'm certain I should be dosing more of something. 
My setup:
18x12x12 rimless
pres co2
36watt pc full spectrum.
what I dose,
K2Po4
kno3
trace every other day with a rest on saturday and a 60% wc on sunday. 

My aims are good growth, optimal water quality and no algae.
My limiting factors are that some times I am away from home and don't get chance to dose so need to be able to dose for more than one day at a time when I am away from home.
I also dislike measuring ferts preferring to dose dry by spoon though I didn't mind liquid dosing.


----------



## ceg4048 (26 Feb 2008)

Hi Garuf,
              I'm a little confused. Why do you think you should be dosing more of something? With the possible exception of Mg it seems you have everything covered. If you are seeing algae with this dosing scheme then look no further than your CO2, add more of it without killing the fish.

The plants will survive a few days without if you are dosing double as a rule, especially if you have a nutritious substrate. I don't see a problem unless you will disappear for a week at a time. If that's the case then just turn the lights way down until you get back and call it good.

Cheers,


----------



## Garuf (26 Feb 2008)

I don't think I should be dosing more per say I feel as thought I'm missing a nutrient I get glassy leaves and all sorts yet nothing resolves these issues. 

Agreed on double dosing ei but I would rather use less ferts per week to ensure that I'm not getting too much of a build up.


----------



## ceg4048 (26 Feb 2008)

Hi,
     Hmm..well, there aren't any other nutrients except for Mg/Ca.. I'll have to confess I'm not really sure what "glassy" leaves looks like. Got an image we could look at?

I dose double EI and I never worry about buildup. Pardon the pun but the  issue of buildup is a "mountain-out-of-a-molehill" affair, as far as I can see. The buildup can increase the TDS over time but that would be a problem if you are TDS critical for discus or breeding, in which case you would be doing multiple water changes anyway. What exactly is the fear of buildup? Toxicity? Not likely to happen. Algae? Excess nutrients don't cause algae. In fact, doesn't the buildup help you to get out of town without worrying about missing a few doses? If you skip dosing for a few days then the so-called buildup problem goes away as the plants consume the available nutrients and are happier as a result. .

Cheers,


----------



## Garuf (26 Feb 2008)

I'd guess your right, I was reading that there are alternatives to EI and I figured one would be more suitable for me. 

I agree on the overdose/algae issues I will post a picture of the glassy leaves asap.


----------

